# E46 vs E92... Can't decide?



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Basically over the last week BMW have been contacting me offering me a trade in on my E46. I thought I'd listen to what they had to say and they've offered me a brand new E92 320 M Sport Coupe in a simular colour grey to mine. Now my first thought was "No" because I'd like a 335 but the insurance is stupidly high whereas the 320 insurance is the same as mine on the E46. The spec of the E92 includes xenon headlights and the ipod system so is pretty simular to what I've currently got. I'm yet to talk serious figures with them yet as they want to view my car but I thought I'd get peoples opinion's on the overall look, drive etc.

So what would you choose? The E46 or E92?




























Thanks for your opinions
Dan


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dan, don't do it - i had an e92 in sapphire black a 325i

it was sooooo boring, felt like a vectra inside, no driver inspiration whatsoever imo.

couldnt wait to get back in an e46. i've had several e46's and cant fault them . i really think you'll be dissapointed for all the extra cost involved.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Personally I 'just' prefer the E46 still. My Dad's got 330i M Sport saloon and it's a lovely thing. I don't dislike the newer shape by any means but imo the older car is the more handsome looker. I'd love a CSL actually :argie:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm contemplating an E92 for my next car as I think they look the business, personally I would prefer a diesel, I'm eyeing up an Alpina D3 but I'm a long way from purchase yet.

For you it depends on how the figures work and how happy are you with your current (stunning) e46.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks wise the E46 wins hands down, not driven an E39 so couldn't pass judgement.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Dan, don't do it - i had an e92 in sapphire black a 325i
> 
> it was sooooo boring, felt like a vectra inside, no driver inspiration whatsoever imo.
> 
> couldnt wait to get back in an e46. i've had several e46's and cant fault them . i really think you'll be dissapointed for all the extra cost involved.


Just the advice I needed, thanks mate. From just comparing the looks I did think the E92 looked less of a fun ride.



Bungleaio said:


> I'm contemplating an E92 for my next car as I think they look the business, personally I would prefer a diesel, I'm eyeing up an Alpina D3 but I'm a long way from purchase yet.
> 
> For you it depends on how the figures work and how happy are you with your current (stunning) e46.


I'm over the moon with my E46 tbh, just had a bit of work done on it so atm it's running fantastic.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dan,

Dont listen to em, i had two E36 318is coupe's, they were ace, my E92 blasts them away, come down to Cornwall mate, you think they are boring? You aint driving it properly, plenty of torque/power in the 2.0 D, i bloody love mine, better handling, better engine. Stearing is sharp, feeling for what the car is doing is great.

42.1 mpg on country roads. Guy at work has a gun metal grey 320D M & it looks the dogs danglies, if it were not for white the grey would be my next colour choice. :thumb:

The runflats give a nice solid drive, the car is also ultra comfy.

Wouldnt go new though, not at £35K :doublesho

I think BMW have done an outstanding job with this current 3 series :thumb:

Test drive one & give it a real drive you'll see mate :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

ITHAQVA - you say you had some e36's theres one you missed out there, for the price e46's are these days, e92's are nice but i just expected a lot more for a £13,000 car.








I much prefer being out of debt and in a car that looks nice and cost me less than 7k


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> ITHAQVA - you say you had some e36's theres one you missed out there, for the price e46's are these days, e92's are nice but i just expected a lot more for a £13,000 car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice beasty :thumb:

I agree on the debt thing though, if money is an issue, go for the older option.
If it's a value for money & not spending too much, i would say go for a 1.8 m sport petrol or 2.0 d nothing bigger, no point.
I went for the diesel to offset the mahoosive price tag, £90 tax for me & cheap on fuel etc.. 
I kept my last E36 for around 12 years :doublesho So i do know how to be frugal.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, suppose if it had been an m sport and it wasn't making me crippled every month, my outlook might have been different! but if you can keep a car 12 years, your doing the right thing


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I'll still stick with mine for now, I'm in no rush or need to change. Plus saying is if it's not broke don't fix it. Thanks for all your opinions :thumb:

Just off to ring Admiral to sort my renewal :wall:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

if you do a few subtle things like some coilovers and some rims - you'll be back in love with it - i'm the same.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I am not biased but this is my 335D
(Excuse my poor camera shots as I havent properly machine polished it, just gave it a wash as I only got it a week ago and my camera skills arenot very good)

I was going to buy the 320D (E92) couple years ago but I realised I would have got bored with the power and after a while I would have traded it in so I decided to wait and build up my ncb so insurance was reasonable. All i can say the wait for me was worth it:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> if you do a few subtle things like some coilovers and some rims - you'll be back in love with it - i'm the same.


Saying that I have been looking at some BBS CH alloys :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

do it mate - in staggered flavour, and dropped it totally transforms the look, mine was the same as yours before m sport std suspension and MV2s - just looks a totally different car to me now.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mistryn said:


> I am not biased but this is my 335D
> (Excuse my poor camera shots as I havent properly machine polished it, just gave it a wash as I only got it a week ago and my camera skills arenot very good)
> 
> I was going to buy the 320D (E92) couple years ago but I realised I would have got bored with the power and after a while I would have traded it in so I decided to wait and build up my ncb so insurance was reasonable. All i can say the wait for me was worth it:thumb:


Lovely motor there mate, definately some great looking BMs on this site. I was thinking earlier that I'd be settling for a new 320 when I really want the 335 or a E46 M3 so I'll be doing the same and saving for the insurance.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Saying that I have been looking at some BBS CH alloys :thumb:


Nooo anything but them, they're like clits. be original and find something different.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Lovely motor there mate, definately some great looking BMs on this site. I was thinking earlier that I'd be settling for a new 320 when I really want the 335 or a E46 M3 so I'll be doing the same and saving for the insurance.


Have you tried giving sky insurance a ring? They were the cheapest (but provided the level of cover I need) for me

I plan to keep this car for a good 4/5 years so I decided I would wait because i dont want to be changing any time soon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> do it mate - in staggered flavour, and dropped it totally transforms the look, mine was the same as yours before m sport std suspension and MV2s - just looks a totally different car to me now.


Your a bad influence at times, lucky my birthdays not too far away 



mistryn said:


> Have you tried giving sky insurance a ring? They were the cheapest (but provided the level of cover I need) for me
> 
> I plan to keep this car for a good 4/5 years so I decided I would wait because i dont want to be changing any time soon


It's a multi car policy so I get a good saving and Admiral are always the cheapest for me but will try them tomorrow if I don't get anywhere with Admiral.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Go on mate facelift coupe ftw!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Go on mate facelift coupe ftw!!!


You are right there. Have you got any pics of the interior carbon cube that we spoke about the other day mate? Might give it a go this weekend.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry bud I will get some tomorro for you forgot about that


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Sorry bud I will get some tomorro for you forgot about that


Nice one pal. Is it simply just a case of spraying them? Or do I need to do some prep?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Clean with ipa and a toothbrush first mate to remove any crud from the grooves and just hit it with some satin black, nice thin coats


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I had an e46 328ci sport, loved it, what a car, sweet straight six:thumb:
That was when running costs didnt matter as much, I couldnt even tell you what the mpg was.
We now have a 10plate e92 420d msport. Love it, best car we have had to date. Sensible running costs and decent enough performance. Side by side the e46 looks so dated IMO. Things move on. We did try an se but the seats are crap, didnt handle or ride to my taste; totally different from our m. 
If you are happy then save your cash, dont just change for the sake of change. Yours is a sweet motor and better the devil you know:thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

If money isn't a major factor then for me I would change. I prefer the looks of the E92 over the E46.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm biased e46 all the way :thumb:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

e92 lci is the best looking bmw so far if you ask me. I would certainly buy e92 instead of e46 which is also very good looking


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

has anyone aside from me in this thread owned and driven both cars the op is after on a daily basis and known what their like to own and run ?

i think if you own one or the other your opinions obviously gonna be biased...


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> has anyone aside from me in this thread owned and driven both cars the op is after on a daily basis and known what their like to own and run ?
> 
> i think if you own one or the other your opinions obviously gonna be biased...


er yes! have you? doesnt the op state its an e92 m sport and the 325ci you posted a pic of looks like an se not an m, I might be wrong, dunno. If its not an m then it wont handle or ride the same so apples n pears mate!
I had a 328ci e46, the girl friend had aa e46 320d. We now have a 320d m sport e92 on a 10 plate. I loved the e46 but things move on.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

have you a clue what your going on about, you read the thread properly? i've owned both yes, and i lowered the e92 on adjustable suspension so it will handle like its on rails compared to a normal m sport.still a boring uninspring rep-mobile with no soul


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> have you a clue what your going on about, you read the thread properly? i've owned both yes, and i lowered the e92 on adjustable suspension so it will handle like its on rails compared to a normal m sport.still a boring uninspring rep-mobile with no soul


Does the E46 have soul?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

more than the 92


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> more than the 92


In your opinion. RedUntilDead clearly prefers the E92, whereas you prefer the E46. This doesn't make either of you right or wrong.

Personally I don't think either car has 'soul' (not really sure how that is measured when it comes to cars), but I prefer the E92 as I think it looks better and from my limited experience I prefer the way it drives.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

How you doin mate !

Realy hard choice as your E46 looks very tidy.
The E92 coupe looks like a nice car also, these tend to grow on you the more you look at them. Give it a test drive.
I own an E46 but given the choice and if the price is right you would have to go with the E92 (move on with the times) I'm sure that you will make the E92 into a sweet looking motor also.
Get the dealer to throw in a few extras also.
The ball is in your court!!
Good luck :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

GPS said:


> In your opinion. RedUntilDead clearly prefers the E92, whereas you prefer the E46. This doesn't make either of you right or wrong.
> 
> Personally I don't think either car has 'soul' (not really sure how that is measured when it comes to cars), but I prefer the E92 as I think it looks better and from my limited experience I prefer the way it drives.


Well , like you say you have limited experience, i've owned 6 e46's and a couple of z4's also - as an all rounder the e46 is a great 'drivers car' as was bmw's intenion initially,

only offering my opinion, as it will be more unbiased than most considering i've owned both.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Well , like you say you have limited experience, i've owned 6 e46's and a couple of z4's also - as an all rounder the e46 is a great 'drivers car' as was bmw's intenion initially,
> 
> only offering my opinion, as it will be more unbiased than most considering i've owned both.


I'm not even sure the e46 is this, mind you it seems to do everything 'well'. You can't accuse it of having soul though, it's very much a germanic affair imo.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> How you doin mate !
> 
> Realy hard choice as your E46 looks very tidy.
> The E92 coupe looks like a nice car also, these tend to grow on you the more you look at them. Give it a test drive.
> ...


I've decided to stick with the E46 and plus I renewed my insurance last night and it was a lot cheaper than planned. Had the work done that I was telling you about so I'm happy with it. Saving up insurance for a 335 :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> Well , like you say you have limited experience, i've owned 6 e46's and a couple of z4's also - as an all rounder the e46 is a great 'drivers car' as was bmw's intenion initially,
> 
> only offering my opinion, as it will be more unbiased than most considering i've owned both.


Congratulations on owning both. As I said, I do have limited experience of driving them. However, the OP asked for peoples opinion on the overall look and drive of the car which I gave him.

And I would say my opinion is more unbiased than yours, as you have owned both so will undoubtedly have a favourite.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

WTF are you on about, if ive ran, insured driven bought parts for both models how is my opinion any different to yours? You have limited experience - you may not have noticed the pitfalls of one particular model, where as I have. Anyway - op has made the right desicision anyway!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sure you've made the right choice matey!!!
Don't think that you'll regret it.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

some of the soul-less BMW coupes might be because they are diesel or lesser engined petrols

ive got the 3 litre E46 coupe and absolutely love it - ive been in an e92 320 coupe which was alright, but i wasn't driving

they can look nice but plenty about with boring wheels and no real style 

E46 is a great all rounder and if you dont owe money you'd be mad to go into that kind of debt for one.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bit of an update on this...

Had BMW phone me today and we've arranged to have a meeting in the next couple of weeks to discuss some models I might be interested in (been looking at the 5 series and the Z4 recently) and to have some test drives.

Had a quick look on their site and saw a E92 335i M Sport with a really good spec/age/mileage and the price is pretty good as well. Have had my heart set on a 335i for a while now so will have to see how things go :thumb:


----------

